# Can Anyone Help Me With This Watch



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

It was given to me Great Grandfather when he retired from a dairy company. All I know is that it is Gold and a wind up watch


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

If you google image Audax watches quite a few come up. It looks like one of those small Swiss companies that didn't survive the coming of quartz. It looks a beauty, lovely little watch. Can you get better pics of the case and movement?

I think Audax might have been a scion of Fortis. :buba:


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not sure how to get to the movement but I will take some better pics. I don't think the strap is the original and I don't think it does the watch justice


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

very nice looking watch


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nah, strap's rubbish but the watch is gorgeous...I have a weakness for old gold. If I may suggest a dark chocolate brown crocodile. I have a 9ct Smiths of the same year, and look what a new strap did for it!


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

Yea the strap will be changed soon. The watch is quite fragile though. The glass can be removed very easily and clips back on so I am a bit scared to wear it because the sentimental value is so high.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Find a good local watchmaker who can sort it for you. It's worth getting it serviced and fixed up.


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

I def will and I will get some pics up asap. The watch itself still works perfectly once wound up which is great.


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wonderful sentimental piece. Great to inherit.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, Audax movements were usually of a very high quality are were also gilded and of similar appearance to Omega gilded movements............


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

If you can open the case (or get it done by a watchmaker/jeweller) the hallmark should tell you more about where the watch was cased and by whom.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice watch mate ,looks like the front bezel snaps off leaving the back and lugs etc and the movement in the back.

i wouldn't try this unless your confident as its easy to mark the gold and scratch the dial.

its deffinatly worth it the effort though ,if its working then i would leave it as it looks pretty clean


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Tell us where you are located and a member may recommend a good watchmaker in the area :yes:

:weed:


----------



## lenny2007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely looking watch, the symbol on the side of the crown looks interesting? Agree with AVO, a strap similar to his will make it look the part!!


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm in the Swansea area. I'm not confident enough to take it apart because I really wouldn't want to damage it


----------



## Euurie (Mar 1, 2013)

AVO said:


> Nah, strap's rubbish but the watch is gorgeous...I have a weakness for old gold. If I may suggest a dark chocolate brown crocodile. I have a 9ct Smiths of the same year, and look what a new strap did for it!


Great, now i want one too. :wallbash:


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree that strap really sets the watch off


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Very nice watch. My dads got an Onsa watch which he bought new in the 50`s from Switzerland and that looks very similar. Unfortunately looks like my dads watch isnt worth much now, and he should have got a Rolex or something instead at the time!


----------

